# Los libros de los hermanos Grimm van dirigidos especialmente al público infantil.



## Emmanuel27

Cuando hablamos de que algo va dirigido hacia a alguna persona o publico específico se puede utilizar la frase "Es wird an Lateinamerika gerichtet"?


----------



## elroy

Hola Emmanuel27:

Necesitamos el contexto. Por favor danos la oración española que quieres decir, y explícanos el contexto. ¿Qué quieres decir? ¿A quién? ¿Por qué motivo?


----------



## Emmanuel27

"Los libros de los hermanos Grimm van dirigidos especialmente al publico infantil."


----------



## elroy

Yo diría:

Die Bücher/Märchen der Brüder Grimm *richten sich* vor allem *an* Kinder.


----------



## Tonerl

También es posible:

Die Bücher/Märchen der Brüder Grimm *"speziell"* für Kinder
Die Bücher/Märchen der Brüder Grimm* richten sich* *"speziell"* an _Kinder_


----------



## anahiseri

otra propuesta:


Die Bücher/Märchen der Brüder Grimm *sind* vor allem *für *Kinder *gedacht*


----------

